# Got my bandsaw today......



## bald9eagle (Oct 25, 2013)

Suuuwweeeeeettttt!!

Got the Grizzly 17" 30th anniversary edition. Put the Timber Wolf 2/3 tpi blade on and made some sawdust. I worked a 12 hour shift Thursday night, came home and cat napped in my work clothes until the trucking company called around 12, and stayed out in the shop until 5:30!

I'm gonna need more wood.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2013)

So how do you like it? Good power, tracking nicely, fit and finish, etc. Congrats, it's very cool getting a new tool, especially a major one.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Is this a 220V unit?

How does it 'pull' in a chunk of really thick hardwood?


We need action photo's too!!




Scott (don't hold out.....please) B


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 25, 2013)

The 2hp motor hooked up to 220v ran really nice. Everything seemed good on tracking. This is my first real MAJOR piece or equipment to buy and the first time I've had to try and set up. I still have a learning curve to overcome but the directions that came with the manual were very good. I got everything squared up fairly easy. I really like the thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 25, 2013)

It cut through some nice walnut logs pretty easily. My dad and I cut some really wet persimmon, osage, walnut, and pecan. he only time I had issue was when I would try to get that first cut on a log. I need to get a sled built so that the log won't roll on me like it did today.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats on the saw! +1 on the sled... Cutting round stuff on the saw is a great way to mess up blades... And fingers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's so tempting to just buy one of these.... Hope you enjoy it. I'm sure I'll buy a new machine one day, I feel like I am going to end up spending the same amount on replacing parts for my used machine as I would have on a new machine all together.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Do we get a follow up ? my next buy now that I have the stopsaw on the way. Inquiring minds want to know. No dirty pic.s though I am pass that stage of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2014)

I think we are going to need proof on this bandsaw.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well you know how those southern boys are a 5 inch bass will be held out so far in front of them and claim its a 12 pounder! Sort of like those Texans with that 50 pound rattlesnake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> Well you know how those southern boys are a 5 inch bass will be held out so far in front of them and claim its a 12 pounder! Sort of like those Texans with that 50 pound rattlesnake!


You must have seen some of my bass pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 17, 2014)

NO but would like to see them. How the wife and little one doing and you getting enough sleep . LOL.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 17, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> NO but would like to see them. How the wife and little one doing and you getting enough sleep . LOL.


We are headed home today. Woooo hoooo everybody doing good. Thanks buddy. 5lbs 64 oz bream. I promise

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh right and the checks in the mail plus some other well know yarns


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Good catch Tony. Looks like a fish fry on the way.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep Tony that's at least a 3 pounder I've caught many that big and some even bigger. Bet it took you a good while to fillet that monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

